# treating OCD with hypnotherapy?



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

ive been suffering from ocd for about 6 years now, and dp for 1 and a half. i really want to try hypnotherapy for my ocd, but now that i have mostly gotten over my dp i worry that something like being hypnotized might trigger it. im having a hard time finding a treatment for my ocd that does not conflict with my dp or the medication i am taking for my dp (which is helping alot, so i dont want to mess it up). anyone have experiences with hypnotherapy or other treatments for ocd that not interfere with your dp?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

hannah lachnit said:


> ive been suffering from ocd for about 6 years now, and dp for 1 and a half. i really want to try hypnotherapy for my ocd, but now that i have mostly gotten over my dp i worry that something like being hypnotized might trigger it. im having a hard time finding a treatment for my ocd that does not conflict with my dp or the medication i am taking for my dp (which is helping alot, so i dont want to mess it up). anyone have experiences with hypnotherapy or other treatments for ocd that not interfere with your dp?


Hey Hannah, I too have been suffering from OCD for 6 years (since the age of 13, and im 19 now)...and the best course of treatment out there for OCD that's been PROVEN to be really SUCCESSFUL is CBT Therapy and Exposure Therapy. There was actually a show on A&E called Obsessed several months ago which showed people with OCD and similar anxiety disorders getting treated with these two types of therapy, and almost every single time, there would be a success story. I can empathize with your concern about wanting to try a treatment that won't interfere or exacerbate your dp. but at the same time will prove to be effective for the OCD. I definitely think you should give CBT and Exposure Therapy a try.


----------



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Hey Hannah, I too have been suffering from OCD for 6 years (since the age of 13, and im 19 now)...and the best course of treatment out there for OCD that's been PROVEN to be really SUCCESSFUL is CBT Therapy and Exposure Therapy. There was actually a show on A&E called Obsessed several months ago which showed people with OCD and similar anxiety disorders getting treated with these two types of therapy, and almost every single time, there would be a success story. I can empathize with your concern about wanting to try a treatment that won't interfere or exacerbate your dp. but at the same time will prove to be effective for the OCD. I definitely think you should give CBT and Exposure Therapy a try.


thanks! ive been considering using this too but i was worried it would stress me out too much, and for my particular type of ocd ive heard its less sucsessful than others. but its definitely worth a shot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

The purpose of hypnotherapy is to change your mind so that you can control your OCD. This is important because many patients with obsessive-compulsive disorder is obsessive-compulsive disorder feel that they control. In this sense, hypnosis treatment can be seen as a psychological treatment of obsessive-compulsive disorder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Hypnotherapist to explore a deep-rooted feeling, memory, thinking and the subconscious damage accumulated as a conscious awareness and assistance. The main purpose of the therapy is to prevent by changing your event, person or object view of obsessive-compulsive disorder caused you these emotions and ideas.


----------



## Hope.n.Faith (Nov 15, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Hey Hannah, I too have been suffering from OCD for 6 years (since the age of 13, and im 19 now)...and the best course of treatment out there for OCD that's been PROVEN to be really SUCCESSFUL is CBT Therapy and Exposure Therapy. There was actually a show on A&E called Obsessed several months ago which showed people with OCD and similar anxiety disorders getting treated with these two types of therapy, and almost every single time, there would be a success story. I can empathize with your concern about wanting to try a treatment that won't interfere or exacerbate your dp. but at the same time will prove to be effective for the OCD. I definitely think you should give CBT and Exposure Therapy a try.


Insaticiable, I was wondering if you have tried CBT for your OCD symptoms and if so did it help you learn any ways of coping or lessen your symptoms? My therapist thinks I may have some OCD "tendencies", in the way that I think or ruminate on things, not really my actions, more so thoughts.

My mind also gets stuck on songs that I hear or think of, it is very frustrating. I don't actually hear the songs, it is more that I am thinking the lyrics and pieces of the songs get stuck on repeat throughout much of the day. This started about 5 months after my DP started. I don't know if it is an OCD thing that was triggered by the stress of the DP or if maybe it could be like a coping mechanism for the anxiety caused by how DP/DR makes me feel.







Does anyone else have this??


----------



## halesjoe (Jan 24, 2011)

In this sense, hypnosis therapy in the psychological treatment of obsessive-compulsive disorder. This is important because many patients with obsessive-compulsive disorder and obsessive-compulsive disorder feel that they control.


----------



## danialclarcke (Jan 28, 2011)

The purpose of hypnosis is to change your mind so you can control the OCD. This is important because many patients with obsessive-compulsive disorder and obsessive-compulsive disorder feel that they control. In this sense, therapy with hypnosis can be considered the psychological treatment of obsessive-compulsive disorder.


----------



## rickysmartin (Feb 8, 2011)

In this sense, hypnosis therapy in treating obsessive-compulsive mental disorder. This is important because many patients with obsessive-compulsive disorder and obsessive-compulsive disorder feel that they control.


----------

